# Need ideas - short ribs



## Boatboy24 (Nov 16, 2015)

I haven't cooked short ribs in forever, but I picked some up yesterday. Got any good recipes to share? Thanks!


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Nov 16, 2015)

We don't have beef ribs often so I found it amusing to see Mike's delicious looking ribs after we made ribs last night. Below is the recipe we used from Tom Colicchio's recipes. Love the way they come out however I noticed that I must get a different cut off of the ribs than what Mike has because our bones are much wider and thinner.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/braised-short-ribs


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2015)

Serious? LOL

See my (just) posted to die for recipe!

Braised Short Ribs with Chipotle and Cocoa


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2015)

I snagged that pic off the interwebs ours were the normal short rib bone that is sorta rounded and flat.

I just looked at your food and wine link which looks pretty good but I can't imagine why you would add chicken stock to a beef rib recipe? 



LittleBearGameFarm said:


> We don't have beef ribs often so I found it amusing to see Mike's delicious looking ribs after we made ribs last night. Below is the recipe we used from Tom Colicchio's recipes. Love the way they come out however I noticed that I must get a different cut off of the ribs than what Mike has because our bones are much wider and thinner.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/braised-short-ribs


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 16, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Serious? LOL
> 
> See my (just) posted to die for recipe!
> 
> Braised Short Ribs with Chipotle and Cocoa



Was hoping you'd post that. Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2015)

To answer my own question, I guess you could not purchase a high quality Beef Stock until recently. We used Swanson Beef Stock and it was very good.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 16, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> To answer my own question, I guess you could not purchase a high quality Beef Stock until recently. We used Swanson Beef Stock and it was very good.



Best. Beef Stock. Ever.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/beef-stock-recipe.html


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 16, 2015)

Better get started now! 

Total Time:
*6 hr 10 min*
Prep:10 min
*Cook: 6 hr*







Boatboy24 said:


> Best. Beef Stock. Ever.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/beef-stock-recipe.html


----------

